# CRPTC  Connaught?



## y2kroachman (25 Jun 2004)

Anybody have the address for cfb connaught in ottawa? I tried looking on google and defence site but no links came up.

Thanks!
y2k


[Edit: Correction to title and spelling]


----------



## Coyote43D (28 Jun 2004)

Connaught Ranges isn't a base in itself, I believe it falls under Ottawa.


----------



## CdnGalaGal (5 Jul 2004)

Coyote is right. Connaugt ranges is part of CFSU(O). 
The address is:
Connaught Range and Primary Training Centre
35 Shirley Boulevard
Nepean, Ontario K2K 2W6
Fax: (613) 998-0435

Any more info can be found at http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/crptc/intro_e.asp


----------



## bwatch (5 Mar 2014)

Does anyone know if DDT was used here back in the 70's?


----------



## Nemo888 (6 Mar 2014)

DDT is the least of your worries at Connaught.  There is everything from lead musket balls to toxic crud from WWII there. Let's just say it would not make a great spot for organic farming.


----------

